# Retired Marine just moved to the area. Need assistance with fishing.



## JAS (Nov 16, 2005)

All:

I have not posted here for awhile but I just recently retired from a career in the Marine Corps and now starting a new life with my family in Northern Michigan. I now live between Levering and Cheboygan. It has been a long time goal to retire to Northern Michigan. My goals here are to become a better fisherman and hunter. As far as trout fishing, if anyone can help me learn the ropes for the northern part of the lower mitten, I would be entirely grateful. I will soon have a boat and a bird dog, but I also would like to get into the tremendous resource of trout fishing in these streams around me. Also, maybe the surrounding lakes for other species. I have been out of Michigan for 21 years. If anyone here that can help out, I can meet you at the river/lake or chat on the phone for tips. 
Just send me a message and I will respond quickly. Thank you and God Bless...Jeff


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Jeff,

I want to thank you for your service! The DNR website has some pretty good maps when it comes to trout streams. The tricky thing is knowing what type of stream you are on. The regulations differ from stream types.

The best thing to do is grab a pair of waders, spinning rod with some crawlers or inline spinners and pick out a stream near by and see what it has to offer. The area you moved to is a great location. Feel free to post any questions you may have!http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_63235-211883--,00.html


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey salty crusty war pig. Another thing to make sure you check into is particular stream regulations. Different streams or even different stretches of the same stream are fly only or artificial only with changes in size for keepers too. A nice ultralight and some mepps spinners or panther martins are a good place to start. Or where you can, a crawler with a couple split shots above the hook. Holes on bends and undercut banks are good places to start. Best of luck to you and congrats on 21 years and retirement.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thank you for your service.
Check out Brave Heart Estates in Pellston.
https://www.injuredsoldiers.org/brave-hearts/


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you for your service. I am in St Ignace and I have done my fair share of fishing in the NLP so I know some spots that might help you out. The fish in the EUP absolutely hate me. If you want to come across the bridge and do some fishing send me a PM and I can help.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats on your retirement, and thanks for protecting our freedoms for so long. 
You can buy books of county maps of the entire State. Meijer used to carry them. They will help you find road crossings of small rivers, creeks, and streams. These are the places you want to start exploring for Trout. More brush, and more bugs often means more Trout. If you decide that tromping through heavy brush, while being eaten by bugs isn't for you, then Trout fishing might not be your thing. So many options, and none of them eligible to be discussed openly on here. Pretty much every stream in that area holds Trout. Deer, Bear, and Turkeys are everywhere.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You live in an area that has some of the best fishing available throughout the state. You just need to know when, where, and how to fish. You also have to be able to change gears and if you buy a boat buy one that you can use on both the Great Lakes and inland waters. I do a fair share of trout and salmon fishing but when the bugs get bad I switch to pike and walleye fishing. There are lots of lakes and a couple of pretty good rivers to fish in there. Not to mention that a short drive and you are in the UP with more options.


----------



## JAS (Nov 16, 2005)

All:
Thank you for the kind words! I just bought a 14 foot boat today with a 15hp electric start Evinrude. This will get me started on the water pretty good. I plan on getting something else after I build a new house, but that will have to wait. In the meantime, I would like to start hitting the lakes around me like Munroe and Douglas. Also, Burt Lake and Mullet lake are close by. Again, if anyone wants to chat to get my azimuth going in the right direction, I will be all ears. Any kind of fishing. Jeff


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Don't over look the areas smallmouth bass fishing. Mullet, Burt and the Indian River are top notch.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for your service Jeff! 

Hopefully some of these local guys can get ya rolling.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

JAS said:


> All:
> Thank you for the kind words! I just bought a 14 foot boat today with a 15hp electric start Evinrude. This will get me started on the water pretty good. I plan on getting something else after I build a new house, but that will have to wait. In the meantime, I would like to start hitting the lakes around me like Munroe and Douglas. Also, Burt Lake and Mullet lake are close by. Again, if anyone wants to chat to get my azimuth going in the right direction, I will be all ears. Any kind of fishing. Jeff


There's another little lake right in you backyard that starts with an L. I'd check that one out if I was you.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Pm sent with phone number to chat. Thanks for what you have done to protect all of us and our freedoms! Now it's your turn to get out and enjoy it!!!


----------

